# When will 2010 SRAM Red be available?



## RyanM (Jul 15, 2008)

thanks


----------



## roadbike_moron (Sep 22, 2007)

Already available....

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=187691


----------



## RyanM (Jul 15, 2008)

roadbike_moron said:


> Already available....
> 
> http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=187691


Thats for 2010 Force. Curious when the 2010 Red components will be out


----------



## WrigleyRoadie (Jan 25, 2002)

RyanM said:


> Thats for 2010 Force. Curious when the 2010 Red components will be out


I wasn't aware that anything was changing for Red in 2010. Was there something you were expecting to see? SRAM's big push was the intro of XX for MTB, the new Force grouppo and the new AL wheelsets (schwing!). I hadn't heard of a 2010 refinement of Red.


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

No refinements for RED for 2010 other than the addition of BB30 

New for 2010

Force, XX and a bunch of Avid/Truvativ/Rock Shox additions/revisions.


----------



## XR4Ti (Jul 8, 2008)

frdfandc said:


> *No refinements for RED for 2010 other than the addition of BB30 *
> 
> New for 2010
> 
> Force, XX and a bunch of Avid/Truvativ/Rock Shox additions/revisions.


Wasn't BB30 introduced for the '09 Red?


----------



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

XR4Ti said:


> Wasn't BB30 introduced for the '09 Red?


Yes it was.


----------



## nightfend (Mar 15, 2009)

You'll probably have to wait till June or July to see the new '11 Red groups being used on Protour bikes.


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

Devastator said:


> Yes it was.



Thanks for the correction. SInce I don't have a BB30 setup, I haven't been following it much. lol


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

I haven't noticed anything too different on pro bikes... what are you seeing, nightfend?


----------



## nightfend (Mar 15, 2009)

MarvinK said:


> I haven't noticed anything too different on pro bikes... what are you seeing, nightfend?


Nothing yet, but usually right around the time of the TdF is when the new groups start showing up. We'll probably get a sneak peak before this with early prototypes show up next year at the spring classics.


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

Maybe at Sea Otter next year. Thats where I saw the new Force grouppo this year.


----------

